# أريد معادلة حساب إحداثيات نقطة تقاطع مستقيمين



## aboanas1 (30 أبريل 2012)

أريد معادلةحساب إحداثيات نقطة تقاطع مستقيمين بدلالة إحداثيات أول وآخر المستقيمين ولكم الشكر


----------



## كمال رزق (30 أبريل 2012)

ارجو ان تجد ما تريد فى هذا الحل


----------



## aboanas1 (30 أبريل 2012)

حسب الصورة المرفقه جزاك الله خير


----------



## alihouhou (30 أبريل 2012)

تفضل يا أخي العزيز، لقد جربتها على الاكسل وكانت النتيجة صحيحة 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أخوك في الله علي


----------



## aboanas1 (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا سأجربها


----------



## buraida (12 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salem_55 (14 يوليو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## مزيد محمد مزيد (18 مارس 2018)

alihouhou الاخ ماهي X4,X3 هما نقطتين فقط ارجوا التوضيح ؟


----------



## aboanas1 (18 مارس 2018)

هما خطان لكل خط 2 اكس و2 واي


----------



## نظير البياتي (4 أبريل 2018)

معادلة الخط المستقيم هي 
y=m.x+b
m= الميل
b = constand = y-m.x


----------

